#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Khao Chee Chan - Pattaya

## dirtydog

Actually Khao Chi Chan is about 20 km from Pattaya and is part of the Wat YangSangwaram Temple Complex supposedly, although it is a couple of kilometers away from it, near here is Nong Noch Gardens (7 Kilometers away)

This image is the largest sculptured image of Buddha in the world, it was done in 1995 by some American bloke who lives in Naklua for the Kings Birthday and named after this guy, Phra-Phutha-MahaChira-Utta-MoPhas-Sasada, he etched it out using a laser.

The Buddha image is 130 meters tall and 70 meters wide, not sure how long it took them to carve this into the mountain and outline it in Gold.

Next to here are the Silver Lakes Vineyards and loads of fields full of Grapevines, They have an area where you can buy wines and jams but I didn't bother, also they have an elephant Krall across the road, this is behind the beverage, fruit and food stalls that seem to be a permanent fixture now, there is a Chinese Temple, Wat Viharasien, about 2 kilometers down the road and turn left, worth a visit.

If you actually wanted to stay in this area, although for the life of me I cannot think of a reason to stay in this area there is the Mangoes Guest House, aircon bungalows and apartments for rent, also has a restaurant and bar.

Viharasien Temple info here (Wat Viharrsien near Pattaya)
Wat Yansangwararam info here

The shape of this mountain was due to it being mined for the stone during the Vietnam war, the stone was used at U Tapao airbase and also used to help build local roads.







The Grape Vines of Silverlake.

----------


## bradthai

what's the wine like from the vines?

always looking for a good drop :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I shall try some tomorrow, but I imagine that it will be pretty awful  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Still haven't tried the wine yet but I did see a couple of the elephants today, actually this one seemed to be a bit angry so I used the telephoto to it's full extent.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Seen that Buddha before somewhere...

----------


## dirtydog

Here we have a nice picture of the sun setting over Silver Lake Vineyard.

----------

